# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1521 XP Audio Driver



## Hans05 (Jan 30, 2008)

I got rid of Vista and installed XP and have everything working but audio. My service tag is 849GJD1, and R111393 (Sigmatel driver) is not correct. From chatting with Dell Support, they told me that a driver is not available. When asked what my audio is, they said "Intel High Definition Audio technology" - no model number. It is integrated into the motherboard. Anyone have a similar problem?


----------



## deija2001 (Feb 10, 2008)

Intel High Definition Audio 
I had the the same problem in the device manager where it would say "other" device high definition audio something like that well from looking on the internet I saw that the drivers and utilities disk that came with vista will work to install this driver. It's the the only one that will work with xp


----------



## otchmurse (Feb 12, 2008)

I had the issue with the audio card. In the divice manager it shows that the sound card is work properly, but the is no sound. When I try to open the sound control, a message said there are no active mixer divices available. I spoke to Dell support and ask about the audio card-- he told me it is STAC 92xx C-Major HD audio by Sigmatel. I seach Sigmatel's site for drive without success; just get a link back to Dell support -- back to sqare one.
I will try the driver from vista as deija2001 suggest. 
Thanks to all


----------

